# bulky cloth diapers and car seat safety



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

do cloth diapers interfere with car seat safety?


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

I've wondered about this too. With all of the discussion of coats compressing, I've wondered if there is an issue with diapers as well.








:


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Not that I've ever heard. I think dipes are pretty compressed when the chid is sitting on them. Coats are different, they come between the child the and harness, and compress in an accident.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Diapers are going to effect the fit of a seat definitely, but don't carry the compression worries IMO. We just started cding again, yay!, and Ilana has pretty much outgrown her seat when in her nighttime diaper so we're going to have to watch that till we mover her to her convertible. As long as you've pulled the straps tight in the crotch and then done the shoulders, it'll be fine as the straps are going to compress more at the shoulders (why no thick coats) than they will in the crotch.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i was worried about this with my son when he was a newb. our general rule is if the straps have to be re-adjusted based on the bulk of their diapers then that's no good. so far the crotch on their seats have always been roomy enough to not be effected by diapers (we have done prefolds almost exclusively - some pretty bulky cloth there).


----------

